# Limewire



## IngoldM (Aug 24, 2005)

My Limewire works fine from home, but when I have my laptop on the wifi at work it says it's firewalled. I think I can get to security settings on the LinkSys Wireless-G Router, but I don't know what to change.

Any insight?

Mark Ingold


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

We do not support p2p support. It is against the forum rules. Only recommendation is as they are illegal and bundled with infections, simply uninstall it.


----------

